# Garden Cultivator for large flower bed area?



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just saw this http://s7.sears.com/is-viewers/dhtml/images/blankimg.gif online at Sears and I'm thinking of getting it this weekend. From reviews at Amazon, it looks like it will fit my needs (turning soil, adding more soil, etc). We have a a lot of bushes/plants in our flowerbeds and this looks like it will get between them nicely. For other hard to reach areas, I have a Garden Weezel that I've used a whole whopping 4 times. 

So, good idea for $100, or save my $$ and look into something else?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Kimberland!

I cant pull up your link but I just thought I would add this....

Got a Mantis tiller/cultivator for my wifes garden after some good suggestions from other posters here. 

We chewed up half the grass in Kempsville last weekend! 

Its lightweight only around 20 pounds and you can pick it up with one hand yet seems to do the job and is small enough to fit in tight areas. 

Comes with a free edging attachment, hanging stand and free shipping for 349 bucks. Delivery was only a few days from PA.

I havent tried the edger yet [maybe today] but the tiller part so far has been impressive. 

Its a little pricey but if you do a reasonable amount of gardening/landscaping its not a bad investment. 

My Garden Weasel has only been used once and I dont forsee using it much more in the future.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sammy, wanna chew up more grass in Kempsville? My address is.... LOL

I don't really want to spend a lot of money though. Between a HS grad party, vacation and husband's golf trip coming up, we are pretty strapped.

Local Sears stores are sold out so I haven't picked one of these up yet, and I'm still debating if $100 is worth it. I know I'll use it, but with everything else, I can't justify even a hundred bucks, you know?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I hear ya!

I wouldnt have bought the Mantis if my wife didnt REALLY want it..:yes: 

Did try the edger this past weekend and it does o.k. although you have to pull it backwards versus pushing it and the extra wheels they sell would be nice to have. 

Its that time of the year so hit some yard sales and ya might find one at a good price. I know my neighbor has one that I saw in his garage that looks almost new and I have never seen him use it. 

It pays to ask at yard sales if your looking for something people dont normally pull out for the sale. Brigadoon and Charlestowne have some community yard sales coming up that may be a good opportunity. Just watch for the signs.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOOHOO yard sales! Tis the season! 

A friend also suggested I go in with a neighbor. We are all family 'round here so that's an option. I know the people next door use our tools all the time (and we don't mind because we return the favor with another neighbor)...so that might work.

I definately need to get out there and do some yardwork. It's either too cold, too windy, or it's raining. Not that I'm complaining, but it would be nice to have a decent day on a WEEKEND instead of the week when I'm stuck in a building all day. Even better would be a day that hubby has off so I can watch HGTV while he does the yard. :laughing:


----------



## Lonicera (Dec 23, 2005)

I've had a Mantis, which I didn't like; and I've had a Troy-Bilt, which was okay, but I think the Honda FG110, 4-stroke mini tiller is the best. I burnt out the Mantis and the Troy-Bilt--Honda still going strong.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I made the mistake of taking the husband to Sears with me to pick up a replacement filter for our fridge. He HAD to look in the tool section but I'm glad he ventured out that way since I really didn't like the B&D garden tiller. It just looks like it wouldn't work well with what we've got.

So we might buy the Craftsman 8.25 Torque Rating Front Tine Tiller. It's only $10 more than the Mantis and there is more bang for the buck. I didn't want to spend the $100 for the little battery operated garden cultivator, but hubby wants to spend the $329 for the Craftsman. Of course he tells me this right after saying that we need another lawnmower because the one we have is on it's deathbed.

So, we'll see...he has a lot of convincing to do!


----------

